# API Fungus cure and cories



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Is API Fungus cure "cory-safe"?

I know it's not shrimp-safe but wondering if I can use it with my cories, possibly at half strength. Been using Pimafix but I need this fungus to stop.


----------

